# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  En torno al problema del agua en Ica

## Fernando Cillóniz

El diagnóstico es idéntico al de hace 5 años. El acuífero de Ica se está agotando. El nivel de agua del subsuelo ha venido bajando durante los últimos años, a tal punto que algunos pozos se han secado. Inclusive el contenido de sales en el agua de bombeo está aumentando, lo cual denota que el volumen de agua del acuífero está disminuyendo.  
El problema es que el volumen de agua que se extrae de los 800  o sabe Dios cuántos  pozos que tiene el valle, supera largamente a la recarga del acuífero. En ese aspecto, el balance hidrológico de Ica es deficitario. Los agricultores consumen más agua que lo que aporta el río Ica. 
La única manera de solucionar este grave problema es trayendo más agua de la Sierra. De lo contrario, Ica estará condenada a reducir la actual superficie cultivada. La hidrología es así. Si el agua que sale del acuífero excede a la que entra... ¡la canción! 
Durante los últimos 40 años o más, Ica ha dispuesto del agua de lo que se conoce como El Sistema Choclococha; una cuenca compuesta por un conjunto de nevados y lagunas ubicadas en Huancavelica. El problema es que durante ese período  pero sobretodo en los últimos 15 años  el valle ha crecido mucho; precisamente por las pujantes empresas agro exportadoras de las que tanto se habla en los periódicos. 
Como decía; se trata de captar más agua de la Sierra para equilibrar el balance hidrológico de Ica. Concretamente, hay que traer a Ica 10 metros cúbicos de agua por segundo adicionales a los que recibe actualmente. A ese respecto, al sur-este de la laguna Choclococha hay una cuenca subsidiaria de la gran cuenca del río Pampas, que se llama Ingahuasi. El hecho es que es posible derivar las aguas de esa cuenca hacia la laguna Choclococha, y de allí conducirlas al valle de Ica. A esa cuenca ampliada  Choclococha más Ingahuasi  se le conoce como El Sistema Choclococha Desarrollado. Esa es la solución. 
Pero ¿quién va a hacer las obras allá arriba? ¿Cuánta plata se necesita? ¿De dónde saldrá el dinero para hacer los canales, túneles y demás obras? Hoy en día, esos son los temas de discusión en Ica. 
Vamos a ver qué sucede en los próximos meses. Si logramos que los propios empresarios agrarios iqueños, conjuntamente con inversionistas del sector hidroeléctrico, inviertan en la construcción del canal de Ingahuasi, para captar agua a razón de 10 m3 por segundo  o más  durante todo el año, y que de paso generen electricidad, aprovechando el gran desnivel existente entre Choclococha y la parte alta del valle de Ica, habremos resuelto el problema.  Por ahí va la solución al severo problema hidrológico de Ica. Una solución que podría matar dos pájaros de un tiro. Recursos económicos para Huancavelica a través de un canon hídrico, y agua para Ica. Una solución ejemplar, ejecutada y financiada por empresarios privados, que evitaría el uso de recursos públicos, y que haría realidad lo que se podría denominar la hermandad del agua entre Huancavelica e Ica. Temas similares: Soluciones para resolver el problema de agua en Ica En torno al valor del agua En torno al valor del agua El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua La calidad del agua, un problema mundial

----------

